
How To Be a Consultant, a freelancer or an independent contractor (2009) - renofwon
http://jacquesmattheij.com/be-consultant+/
======
dminor
I'm starting to think there's some sort of conspiracy to keep jacquesm from
leaving through daily submissions from his blog.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Continuing to deliver value from beyond the 'HN grave' - as long as he doesn't
pull a _why. (And to be fair to Jacques, he did say he would continue his blog
and community relationships etc, just than HN had reached a limit for him.)

------
vijaymv_in
Great summary

------
cryofan
ini

